# Hinges for flush spring loaded panel



## tns1 (Jan 17, 2014)

My bathroom vanity has a dummy drawer panel in front of the sink. I'd like to covert that panel into a hinged, spring loaded door that would hinge outward along the lower horizontal edge and reveal a narrow drawer for cosmetics etc. It only needs to rotate maybe 60deg. I can get the magnetic spring latches, but I don't know about the hinge. The panel is flush to the face-frame with a 1/16" gap around the edges. The lower trim where the hinge would mount is 1.5" wide, which is too narrow for many of the concealed type hinges. As I see it, the hinge would start out in the 180deg position, and open to 240deg.

Ideas?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

These might work.








 







.


----------



## tns1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks, it looks like there are a few styles of these 'tip out hinges'.

Rev-A-Shelf kits:
http://www.rev-a-shelf.com/rev-pages/product-listing.aspx?CategoryFilterID=47&SubcategoryFilterID=56

Soft close version hinge:
http://www.woodstocksupply.com/soft-close-hinges-for-tip-out-trays-ld-0220-50sc-40-rev-a-shelf.html

Euro version hinge:
http://www.woodstocksupply.com/euro-sink-front-tip-out-with-hinge-6552-eth-10-rev-a-shelf.html

It doesn't look like the first two would work with a flush panel.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

tns1 said:


> Thanks, it looks like there are a few styles of these 'tip out hinges'.
> 
> Rev-A-Shelf kits:
> http://www.rev-a-shelf.com/rev-pages/product-listing.aspx?CategoryFilterID=47&SubcategoryFilterID=56
> ...


Add a piece to the back of the face frame, to allow for the inset.








 







.


----------



## tns1 (Jan 17, 2014)

[/QUOTE=cabinetman;567109]Add a piece to the back of the face frame, to allow for the inset.
[/QUOTE]

With those first hinges, if you set the entire hinge back the panel would not open as far, and it looks like the panel might bind against the top/bottom as it is opened. What is needed with these is a side view or dwg showing open and closed positions. In the pics I can find, I am only seeing overlay type mountings, not flush. 

The euro style is more familiar so I know it will work with flush panels.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

tns1 said:


> With those first hinges, if you set the entire hinge back the panel would not open as far, and it looks like the panel might bind against the top/bottom as it is opened. What is needed with these is a side view or dwg showing open and closed positions. In the pics I can find, I am only seeing overlay type mountings, not flush.
> 
> The euro style is more familiar so I know it will work with flush panels.


If the false front is tall enough to allow some spacing for the hinges and a pull out of some sort, you could use a face frame mount euro hinge for inset doors (plate mounts to back of the face frame). How much depth do you have to the front of the sink?


















.


----------



## tns1 (Jan 17, 2014)

cabinetman said:


> If the false front is tall enough to allow some spacing for the hinges and a pull out of some sort, you could use a face frame mount euro hinge for inset doors (plate mounts to back of the face frame). How much depth do you have to the front of the sink?
> .


The hinges mount on either end and miss the sink completely. The panel is 4" tall. The face frame along the bottom is only 1.5" wide which is too narrow for many euro hinges. Are you talking about a different hinge than already mentioned?

Photo added showing cross section with possible hinge mounts


----------



## tns1 (Jan 17, 2014)

I see what you mean:





The only downside is they do use up more tray mounting space compared to the actual tip-out hinge.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

tns1 said:


> I see what you mean:
> BLUM Top Clip Inset Hinges, Face Frame - Amazon.com
> 
> The only downside is they do use up more tray mounting space compared to the actual tip-out hinge.


That's the hinge. My thoughts are that any hardware will have to attach to the back of the inset front. So, you'll lose some width. But, you said you want a pull out also. How much room do you have from the back of the front when in the closed position to the face of the sink?



















.


----------



## tns1 (Jan 17, 2014)

It looks like the rev-a-shelf type hinge (also Hafele), if it would work for an inset panel, would consume maybe 3/4" at each end of the panel vs 2" or 3" for the euro style. My panel is 18" wide, so not much space to begin with. 

If I measure right at the top of my tip out panel to the sink bowl, the tray could only be about 1.5" deep, although this space increases the lower you go due to the rounded bowl. 

The trays I see come in a few depths. The slimmest is about 1.75", and 2.125" or 3" is available. They really don't mount right at the top of the panel, and they slope down dramatically towards the rear. I don't think it would be a problem to modify an existing tray or take a router to the panel back for a bit more clearance. I do like the idea of using an existing plastic tray that can be removed & cleaned vs making a wooden one.


----------



## tns1 (Jan 17, 2014)

I ended up using the LD-0220-50SC-40 soft close hinges from rev-a-shelf. woodstocksupply.com has them along with various trays. These hinges worked well for my 3/4" inset panel, but I did need a slight relief taper at the top edge for clearance when opening. The panel tips out far enough that a 2" deep tray fits perfectly.


----------

